# Dichi's Race and Brandie Puppies



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Connor was Race-Dancer baby (10/27/09), but we were in a puppy class with a golden girl named Amber. She was born a few weeks before Connor and we know her parents. I could check for you.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I would love to find out. Always would love to keep in touch with others in the litter.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope that someone from this litter sees this post.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Nobody else on this forum got a puppy from Dick and Chris Reents the first week of December, 2009? Would love to keep in touch with others from this litter.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Still looking for litter mates of Gable. Anyone out there?


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

*Marty*

We have a Dichi 7/8/2009 Victor x Shelby and are looking for litter mates or play dates if living in the area.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We don't have a Dichi golden, but we have been lucky enough to have had periodical contact (via email) with 3 other families from Gracie's litter and we have become good friends with one of the families (traz here on the forum). We live 2 hours apart but every few months we travel back and forth to visit each other. It's been nice to have had the opportunity to meet these folks.

If you guys don't get any hits here, I would suggest getting in touch with Dick or Chris and see if they wouldn't share some contact information (e-mail addys/addresses) for litter mates or Dichi goldens living close to you. Don't know if they would do that, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought I would try this one more time to see if there is any litter mates of Gable out there.


----------



## Kim K (Feb 12, 2010)

Just looked on the website and saw your post. We got a puppy from Dichi Goldens that was born on October 5th as well. We picked Lucy up on December 2nd. She is animated and sweet and full of energy. We are loving every second with this little girl.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

You picked her up right before I picked up Gable. I am so glad that I found another from the Race and Brandie litter. How is Lucy doing? Gable is definitely full of energy. He is going through teething right now. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Kim K (Feb 12, 2010)

*Dichi's Race & Brandie Puppies*

HI - I can send photos when and IF???...I figure out how to do that on this page. Lucy is teething too -- though I feel like she's been teething since we brought her home. I think they have such personality and those faces...so hard to resist!! She loves the snow and loves to retrieve...everything from the newspaper in the morning to my kitchen and bathroom rugs and most often - shoes! She is busy, busy. I'm glad I found your posting -- it would be nice if Dick would share this information for everyone from the litter, but I understand the privacy laws would not allow it. I could give you my email address if that would simplify communicating? I'm alittle more savvy with email. My name is Kim - my husband is Lyle. We have 4 kids ages 21 thru 25. Lucy is our third Golden. Our first (Jessie) lived to 11, our 2nd (Belle) lived to 15 and now we have lovely Lucy. A friend of mine has a male from another litter that Race fathered. His name is Chance - and he is beautiful (and 75 pounds!!). Enjoy your baby...love his name!


----------



## Macy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a Dichi Golden from Race and Dancer born on October 28th 2008. Her name is Macy. Just a wonderful golden. If anyone wants a great thing to do with their dog I'd suggest tracking. Macy earned her tracking dog (TD) title in January of this year. I never even heard of tracking until I took a class last fall. Macy is just so excited to track ever time we go out.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Would love to see pictures of Macy. Was she the Macy that was on the website for awhile. I think her middle name started with an A? Thanks for the info about tracking. I am thinking of getting Gable into agility. He is a sponge when it comes to learning. His trainer is amazed how quickly he learns whatever he is taught. If only he could do better in his walking . He really pulls. I am sure he will settle down with time.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Macy said:


> I have a Dichi Golden from Race and Dancer born on October 28th 2008. Her name is Macy. Just a wonderful golden. If anyone wants a great thing to do with their dog I'd suggest tracking. Macy earned her tracking dog (TD) title in January of this year. I never even heard of tracking until I took a class last fall. Macy is just so excited to track ever time we go out.


Interesting, I've always thought Flora would be an excellent tracking dog (she's literally found the way home when I've gotten lost in the woods), but never really thought about it seriously. Very cool that you got Macy titled in it.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to find out where to get him into agility or tracking classes. Not many trainers that deal with those in my area.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I continue to look for any other litter mates for Gable.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Macy said:


> I have a Dichi Golden from Race and Dancer born on October 28th 2008. Her name is Macy. Just a wonderful golden. If anyone wants a great thing to do with their dog I'd suggest tracking. Macy earned her tracking dog (TD) title in January of this year. I never even heard of tracking until I took a class last fall. Macy is just so excited to track ever time we go out.


Macy is from the same litter as our Connor! We live in Madison. Where are you and Macy? Here's a pic of Connor. Would love to see a pic of Macy. How exciting to know of someone that has one of Connor's siblings!


----------



## Macy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow! That picture of Connor looks just like Macy! We are from River Falls. We took Macy to visit my wife's brother and his family in Lake Mills in January. They have a golden but not from Dichi's. I will post a picture of Macy in the next couple of days. 

To answer "Walexk's" question, that was Macy on Dichi's Website for a while. She has definetely grown up since then! 

We'd love to hear about Connor. Macy is everything we had hoped for. She is extremely friendly and playful. We are still working on the jumping thing. She is not too bad but if she wants to be petted and someone quits petting her she may jump up. We'll get there but not there yet. She is up at six every morning just like clock work. The first thing she does when I come out is she will look to grab something in her mouth and make this growling sound (a happy growling sound) while her tail wags. It is usually one of her toys but a shoe will do fine if all her toys are picked up. Any of this sound familiar? Feel free to add a few things about Connor (good or not so good) and I will let you know if Macy has the same tendencies.


----------



## Kim K (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi to all.
Sounds familiar -- all of it. Lucy too is up at 6 every morning with a shoe as a morning greeting. Then she runs out and get the newspaper for me in the morning -- which has worked great on these cold snowy days!! A friend of ours just bought Dancer from Dick and Chris Reents in February and is now raising her in her home. Dancer is so happy to be in her new home and is getting all kinds of love and attention.


----------



## Macy (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my first attempt at posting pictures here. One is of Macy tracking in her tracking harness.

How awesome to hear about Dancer. We often thought about trying to get her but just too many things going on right now. Glad she went to a good home!

I just previewed this post. I hope the pics don't stay as big as I see them.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Macy is just beautiful. Looks so happy tracking. I second the great news about Dancer. I have thought of letting Dick know that I would take an older Golden when he is ready to retire them.


----------



## Macy (Feb 28, 2010)

*New Therapy Dog!*

Our last Golden use to visit my wife's parents in a nursing home. Everybody really enjoyed her company. Ginger never went through any therapy dog training. We are excited because Macy (a.k.a. Dichi Holiday Parade) passed her Delta Society evaluation a couple of weeks ago and is now registered as a therapy dog. She is so much fun to train. We are looking forward to our first visit soon.


----------



## Jen12 (Mar 22, 2010)

*new Dichi puppy*

Hi,
We brought home Guinness last week. He's a Moulah/Victor puppy born on 01/20/2010, and he's settling in very well. We live near Cary, IL, so eventually I'd like to get together with others in the area when he's a little older. 
Jen


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Jen12 said:


> Hi,
> We brought home Guinness last week. He's a Moulah/Victor puppy born on 01/20/2010, and he's settling in very well. We live near Cary, IL, so eventually I'd like to get together with others in the area when he's a little older.
> Jen


Hi and welcome!! We have another member here that just brought home a Moulah/Victor pup too! I have a puppy from Moulah/Victor that was born on 06/10/09.

We'd love to see pictures of Guinness!!

Edited to add...here is the link to the thread where christyp posted pictures of her new pup, Carly! You can also see a lot of other Dichi golden pictures in that thread. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51134&page=6


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Macy is a beauty. We have Marty Victor x Shelby 7/8/09.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Jen12 said:


> Hi,
> We brought home Guinness last week. He's a Moulah/Victor puppy born on 01/20/2010, and he's settling in very well. We live near Cary, IL, so eventually I'd like to get together with others in the area when he's a little older.
> Jen


 How exciting for you. I know you will be very happy. I have Gable and we are in Huntley. Can't wait for spring and perhaps would could let them meet and play.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought I would check back and see if there are any other Brandie//Race puppies out there. I contacted Dick and Chris and let them know that when they retire Brandie, I would be interested in adopting her. I thought it would be neat to have Gable's Mom living here as well.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just checking back to see if any other Dichi Goldens are out there and if perhaps one of them is Gable's brother or sister.


----------



## Watson (Dec 20, 2010)

Race and Brandie had another litter on January 14th of this year. We're getting a female from this litter. Daisy will be coming home the second week of March. We just visited the litter and got a grooming lesson from Dick on Sunday. Here are a few pictures we took of the 4-week-old puppies.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just adorable. I am so happy with Gable from their previous litter. How many puppies did Brandie have?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

It's official!! I am getting a female from the litter that Brandie and Race had on 9/23/11. It will be a full sister of Gable's. I am very excited!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a new Race/Brandie baby. We are getting a boy from Molly and Chance (born 9/7/11).


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations. Here is a picture taken about a week ago. I love a good puppy pile pic!!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I just picked up my second puppy from Dichi and she is also from a Race and Brandie litter. Her name is Olivia. I picked her up on 11/15/11. Did anyone else pick up a Dichi puppy from this litter. Would love to stay connected with her fellow brothers and sisters.
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

How sweet and innocent she looks.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a new picture of both Olivia and Gable, her brother. How they have grown in a year.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Beautiful dogs. They look so well groomed


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure are beautiful! Thanks for the update, it's always fun to look at puppy photos and then fastforward to see how they've grown up


----------

